# T4 Throttle



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I am not a mech man with vehicles. 

The throttle on my 98 van has gone all over the place. Some times it's racing without any pedal pressure, then it's fine.

I can cold start and it ticks over, then on pulling away I am into racing off down the road as if on full choke in a petrol vehicle.

On changing gear there is a revving until the clutch picks up again.

Any clues?

Trip to garage coming up I feel.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

sounds like you have a non connected accelerator pedal, except via wire, and the potentiometer bit is goosed, or could be a bit of carpet binding the pedal.

but I could be totally wrong

Kev.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Kev. 

I have checked the carpet bit.

Haven't a clue about the potenty thingy.

The weird thing is that it comes and goes, like last week OK. 

It has occurred before and gone over the months. It's hanging around a bit long this time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If it's revving it's nuts off when you change gear, the clutch will burn out in no time, I'd get the AA man to have a look, that will at least point you in the right direction.

Kev


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks again Kev.

I have booked it in for next Wed.

That revving is not constant every time on changing gear.

Sometimes I feel I have my foot hard down, like the pedal is real heavy.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Inner/outer cable sticking, needs lubricating...? :?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't remember what year VW changed from a standard cable throttle to a "fly by wire" potentiometer type. 

Easiest way to check what you've got is to start the engine and push the throttle to bring the engine up to around 2000 rpm (doesn't have to be too accurate). With the engine running at fast speed then put your left foot onto the brake. If the revs drop then it's fly by wire and if they don't then it's traditional cable.

As previous posters have said could be a dodgy potentiometer if it's fly by wire or could be a sticky cable if it's that type.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorted yesterday with less than an hour labour charge and no parts.

Adjusted EGR micro switch, released jammed turbo bypass arm and lubricated timing adjuster cable.

Garage who are all ex main VW dealers set up on their own at £55/hr +Vat instead of £90 + Vat. Chap said mainly parts are showing signs of wear due to age and usage of vehicle. Seems fair, it's a 98 and 130,000 on the clock.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

That's a great result! 

Hampshireman, could you put details of the Garage you used in the Company Reports? It would be useful for all T4 and T5 owners. The VW main stealerships need to be given a run for their money. 

I'm not impressed by my local VW Van Centre at all. They only seem interested in serving their commercial account customers, and the private van owners are clearly at the bottom of the pecking order for service and repairs. The VW Van Centre has a huge exclusive franchise territory and apparently no incentive to improve customer service. I put mine in for a major service, a few minor extra jobs and MOT. When I came to collect it none of the minor jobs or the MOT had been done and I'm not even certain that I received anything more than just an official stamp in the service book for my money. 


SD


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Good idea SD. Done.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Meant to mention that the chap said that Breeze the VW main dealer is governed by VW HQ. They must use expensive german office furniture and coffee machines in reception etc, so the charges are bound to be passed on.


----------

